# Disk Encryption Software - cross platform



## FBSD (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been looking for cross platform pendrive encryption software (userland programs).

I use Truecrypt on Windows and Ubuntu, but need something that also supports FreeBSD/PC-BSD.

There's a useful list on wikipedia, but there's only geli and gbde on there, but these aren't cross platform userland programs:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_disk_encryption_software

Is anybody aware of any free or proprietary encryption programs that support Windows, Linux AND FreeBSD?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6651


----------

